# Siena sostas



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Just a warning - all of the sostas in Siena are now €20 per night.

EDIT: I decided to park in a suburb, Cassia Sud, N43.29684, E11.34157. The bus into town takes less than ten minutes and is €1 each way (only problem is, you can't buy tickets on the bus - you have to find a Tabacchi). I didn't overnight there, but I guess you could if you're prepared to put up with a fair bit of commuter and residential traffic.


----------

